# KENNER® , MAKO® and NITRO® Owners Tournament



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

*The annual tournament for KENNER® , MAKO® and NITRO® Bay boat owners will be held September 22-23, 2006, at Port Aransas, Texas.

Pre-tournament check-in is on Friday, Sept. 22, and the tournament is scheduled for Saturday, Sept. 23, at Roberts Point Park.

A buffet barbecue dinner will be held at the Port Aransas Civic Center immediately following the tournament on Saturday.

Look for more complete tournament details soon. *

http://www.trackermarine.com/owners/index.html


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*hi guys*
*i would like to discuss the possibilites of having a custom billystix for the fishing tourney, if please just let me know.*
*thanks *
*stix*


----------

